# Anyone used Hare-today?



## marydd (Feb 6, 2014)

I recently received an order from them and wanted your guys opinion. 
I ordered ground salmon and the date on the bag it came in was from july 2013. I did some research and found salmon can stay good for about 3 mo. And the contact person from the company said it was good for a year. When I asked for a link to this information they stated they were not going to argue and then refunded my money. .... Am I crazy or does that seem odd. And has anyone used this salmon and can it stay good for a year? 
The ground chicken had big pieces of bone and whole beaks which are to big for my tegu. Has anyone else ordered this and fed bone and all to their tegu (maybe an adult can handle the bones and beak)? Are all The large chunks normal for ground chicken? 
The ground turkey was fine without large bones.
The ground mice just stank. Maybe it always does and was not actualy bad. But I just tossed it to be on the safe side. 
Needless to say out of my whole order the only thing I used was the whole ground turkey. 
Hoping someone can give me their feed back regarding their experience with the ground meat from this company.


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Feb 7, 2014)

I've ordered a couple times (rabbit, duck, chicken, beef/venison) without any issues


----------



## marydd (Feb 8, 2014)

Did the chicken have large chunks of bone and beaks?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Feb 8, 2014)

No


----------

